# Shallow flats and mullet are the ticket



## Capt.B (Mar 28, 2011)

Summer time patterns on Big Lake are in full swing!! Quality trout have been stalking shallow flats with access to deep water. A bait well full of pogies or mullet have been the answer to the summer time grind. The best methods for fin fish are, a Carolina rig or floating them in the current under a popping cork depending on your situation. This year I've had better success with finger mullet. (they are much easier to keep alive) Here is a couple of pic's of the damage mullet can do. Tight Lines and we'll see ya out there.....


----------



## Capt.B (Mar 28, 2011)

http://saltydawgzcharters.com


----------

